# Headlight fuse...



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

where is the headlight fuse Located ? (b14)
TIA


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

under the hood by the battery and 1 fuse for each headlight...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *under the hood by the battery and 1 fuse for each headlight... *


Thanks


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i like the rims very much, what are they??


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *i like the rims very much, what are they?? *


They're exel roa gunmetal 17"


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I was wondering where the hell those were thanks


----------

